# 🎃 Share your pumpkin patch photos 🎃



## TaylaJade (Sep 26, 2020)

I got a little over excited for the new update and have already turned part of my flower farm into a pumpkin patch in preparation for next week! I might need to make it bigger depending on how many pumpkins are needed for recipes, but atm I’m pretty happy with how it looks 








Spoiler: Designs



Pumpkin Patch sign: MA-0980-6392-6330
Wisteria stall design: MA-1670-7120-5026


----------



## Uffe (Sep 27, 2020)

It looks great! I haven't created one myself, though.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Sep 27, 2020)

Where did you get the mushroom log and scarecrow?


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 27, 2020)

GnarlyGarden said:


> Where did you get the mushroom log and scarecrow?


They’re both diys. The scarecrow is a regular recipe (although I don’t actually have the diy myself, someone else crafted it for me) and the mush log is a fall/autumn recipe


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 27, 2020)

Your excitement is something else! 

I know it's a too early to make room for it. But it's better to prepare!


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Sep 27, 2020)

Keeping to the New Leaf theme I have decided to make my pumpkin patch using some fencing to recreate the fence PWP from New Leaf. So it is rather small, and I can only grow six pumpkins at a time, but hey... limitations are limitations.​


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

Ahh! Yes! I’m glad you made a thread for pumpkin patches! I’m looking forward to seeing how everyone decorates. Wahhh. uwu


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 27, 2020)

I don't have a pumpkin patch per se but I did make a small farm in front of Pekoe's house where I put weeds in some 9x9 squares in preparation for any farming that may have come, and it looks like shortly I won't have to deal with those weeds spreading! I'm really excited for this - sharing photos is way too much of a pain for me but I can't wait to see other people's stuff!


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 27, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> View attachment 322729
> Keeping to the New Leaf theme I have decided to make my pumpkin patch using some fencing to recreate the fence PWP from New Leaf. So it is rather small, and I can only grow six pumpkins at a time, but hey... limitations are limitations.​


You’re very committed to the New Leaf aesthetic! Impressive


----------



## WolfyWolf (Sep 27, 2020)

I already had a garden next to my house that doesn’t have a ton of needed flowers so it’ll probably be a full time pumpkin patch  might build a secondary and post them both when they’re filled.


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Sep 27, 2020)

I have a spot picked out for it but I haven't put it together yet  it's so exciting!! This has encouraged me to make a garden for turnip storage too :3 We'll see what I come up with


----------



## CodyMKW (Sep 27, 2020)

Just gonna plant some here


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 27, 2020)

This is my little farm area! A little bare right now, but I'll likely post again when the area is more filled out after the update drops. I'm so excited! 




Edit: Here's an update on how this area looks like now!​


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 27, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> View attachment 322729
> Keeping to the New Leaf theme I have decided to make my pumpkin patch using some fencing to recreate the fence PWP from New Leaf. So it is rather small, and I can only grow six pumpkins at a time, but hey... limitations are limitations.​


Where can I see more of your town


----------



## TheMagicIf (Sep 27, 2020)

Looking forward to the addition of pumpkins!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

CodyMKW said:


> Just gonna plant some here


Ooh! The fencing will look so good with pumpkins. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> This is my little farm area! A little bare right now, but I'll likely post again when the area is more filled out after the update drops. I'm so excited!
> View attachment 322808​


I LOVE the little detailing you have going on with the scarecrow, and yard work furniture.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Sep 27, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> Where can I see more of your town


so far you can only see it through the ACNL themed town update posts thread https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/acnl-themed-island-updates.575607/

I don't have an incline heading up to the second level from Resident Services yet, but I do plan on having a incline fully built there by Tuesday, so... please be patient. Once I do have an incline there I will update the dream version of my island, so people can see my island as it is being updated


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 27, 2020)

This is the farm I already got going so it will finally be put to good use . I'll remove the pansies and put the pumpkin patch there. I also plan on putting some of the pumpkin decorations in the stalls so it looks like a little pumpkin crafting area! I kind of like the mums cushions as a fake farming plot, but I might replace those with trees bounty lamps for fall. I'm also planning on giving some of my villagers tiny areas to grow pumpkins as well, even if it's not a real designated "pumpkin patch".


----------



## oak (Sep 27, 2020)

I took away all my watermelon beach balls in anticipation for the pumpkins. I doubt they will let me grow them on the custom design though so I'll be sad if I have to kick the dirt rows up.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> This is the farm I already got going so it will finally be put to good use . I'll remove the pansies and put the pumpkin patch there. I also plan on putting some of the pumpkin decorations in the stalls so it looks like a little pumpkin crafting area! I kind of like the mums cushions as a fake farming plot, but I might replace those with trees bounty lamps for fall. I'm also planning on giving some of my villagers tiny areas to grow pumpkins as well, even if it's not a real designated "pumpkin patch".


TEACH ME YOUR WAYS, DIZZY-SAMA.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 27, 2020)

Wow everyone is so inspiring  ok I will start on a pumpkin patch later. Gives me something to do instead of resetting/quitting


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 27, 2020)

hey i just realized i finally have a reason to craft that scarecrow diy. it was one of the first diys i learned and ive never made it so this should be interesting. xd


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> hey i just realized i finally have a reason to craft that scarecrow diy. it was one of the first diys i learned and ive never made it so this should be interesting. xd


I never thought I’d like the scarecrow! But I did a little mushroom garden and placed it in the corner next to a tree. It looks so nice. C:


----------



## Serabee (Sep 27, 2020)

Here's what I've got prepared! I'll probably add some decorative flowers/weeds when I actually plant the pumpkins, but I wanted to wait until the pumpkins were in place before I added more ☺ You can also see part of my harvest festival to the left in the first pic


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 27, 2020)

I already had this veg garden going.I'll adapt it to grow pumpkins.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 27, 2020)

Ok wip  but I made a new friend


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> This is the farm I already got going so it will finally be put to good use . I'll remove the pansies and put the pumpkin patch there. I also plan on putting some of the pumpkin decorations in the stalls so it looks like a little pumpkin crafting area! I kind of like the mums cushions as a fake farming plot, but I might replace those with trees bounty lamps for fall. I'm also planning on giving some of my villagers tiny areas to grow pumpkins as well, even if it's not a real designated "pumpkin patch".



So adorable! I love how you placed the Silo and those stalls in the background really look great. I can tell how much time and thought you put into the area; those pumpkins will definitely look great there. Your placement of everything really is perfect .


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Here's what I've got prepared! I'll probably add some decorative flowers/weeds when I actually plant the pumpkins, but I wanted to wait until the pumpkins were in place before I added more ☺ You can also see part of my harvest festival to the left in the first pic


Ooooh, I love all the autumn colors popping up! Your placements are great too, wow.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 27, 2020)

I love all the pictures coming! It is amazing how we all have the same game and make our areas look so different from each other.


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2020)

Wow, these look fantastic! I also finally realised I have a good spot on my island for this now but it's currently just overgrown with flowers, so I guess it's time to start digging...


----------



## Serabee (Sep 27, 2020)

Dracule said:


> Ooooh, I love all the autumn colors popping up! Your placements are great too, wow.


Thanks! It's late November in my game (though I'll be TTing back as soon as my new neighbor, Pierce, moves in) so the colors are gorgeous and there are maple leaves and everything~ I ended up taking apart an old flower breeding garden and a small piece of my harvest festival to put it together, lol. BUT the festival is still really nice and the pumpkins will be close to the town entrance/main street and near the orchard, too, so it should be perfect  ☺


----------



## Seelie (Sep 27, 2020)

I'll be converting this hyacinth garden into a pumpkin (& other future vegetables?) farm!


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 27, 2020)

Seelie said:


> View attachment 322946
> 
> I'll be converting this hyacinth garden into a pumpkin (& other future vegetables?) farm!


That legit looks like corn!


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

did ya’ll know that deers and bears like pumpkin?


----------



## annex (Sep 28, 2020)

I have two gardens with tree saplings, weeds, etc to make it look realistic. One has the pumpkin hat patterns. I'm just so thrilled that we can plant actual pumpkins soon.


----------



## Holla (Sep 28, 2020)

Here’s mine so far: 




I just realized I’m still missing the Scarecrow DIY, otherwise I would put one in the middle somewhere. Hopefully I can get it soon.


----------



## Jaco (Sep 28, 2020)

Just a humble little space close to the museum. I originally planned to put Brewster's shop here but I'm happy with this too. Probably will replace the Jack O Lantern light with real pumpkins once I get them!

My island is very minimally terraformed (except paths), hence the natural cliffs in the background.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Sep 28, 2020)

I’m feeling inspired!! I’ve been taking a small break from the game because I was getting burnt out. Also my island is a mess and I didn’t feel like cleaning it up.(too many flowers and full storage so nowhere to put stuff). But now I want to work on clearing flowers for a pumpkin patch. I always loved going to the pumpkin patch as a kid. Can’t wait for the update!!!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Sep 28, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> I got a little over excited for the new update and have already turned part of my flower farm into a pumpkin patch in preparation for next week! I might need to make it bigger depending on how many pumpkins are needed for recipes, but atm I’m pretty happy with how it looks
> 
> View attachment 322693
> 
> ...


I love this design! Especially the tree stump with mushrooms on it


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

Seelie said:


> View attachment 322946
> 
> I'll be converting this hyacinth garden into a pumpkin (& other future vegetables?) farm!


Ooooh, the fact that it already looks like corn is so cute . Yes to pumpkins and other veggies/fruit!


----------



## floatingzoo (Sep 28, 2020)

Here's my pumpkin patch! Originally I had the pumpkin hat designs in it -- it's going to be so nice to have actual pumpkins growing soon!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

I knew everyone was creative but I still am amazed every time I see everyone’s screenshots . I’d post mine but it’s kinda embarrassing with all the flowers that I moved from where my posters are (would’ve not know where to put them anyways ><). Maybe once the update is out and i move the flowers out of the fence.

I need to figure out how to make the area look better since it is kinda boring. Waiting to get Ankha before I make serious adjustments though.


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 28, 2020)

Despite knowing that there were data mines about farming; I still never incorporated where I wanted it early on. So, this what I got:




I just wanted all my paths to flow smoothly and it works.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

floatingzoo said:


> View attachment 323026
> Here's my pumpkin patch! Originally I had the pumpkin hat designs in it -- it's going to be so nice to have actual pumpkins growing soon!


Why does this remind me of a random village in Legend of Zelda . It seems just the right touch of forested and old-world.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 28, 2020)

I need to build mine 
I’ve been waiting for pumpkins for so long and now that they are here, I don’t know where to place them. 
My island is very urban right now. Farming just quite doesn’t match. Gotta see where I can throw in some pumpkin patches without making it all look weird.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



Pyoopi said:


> Despite knowing that there were data mines about farming; I still never incorporated where I wanted it early on. So, this what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That skull bag, where did you get it? I need it!


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 28, 2020)

Jaco said:


> Just a humble little space close to the museum. I originally planned to put Brewster's shop here but I'm happy with this too. Probably will replace the Jack O Lantern light with real pumpkins once I get them!
> 
> My island is very minimally terraformed (except paths), hence the natural cliffs in the background.
> 
> View attachment 323005



I love that you customized your light to have a jack o' lantern on it! That's a nice touch.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 28, 2020)

Woah, everyone is already having so much work done! I'm not really planning on making a very fancy pumpkin patch, but here's my plan: I have a spot where I'm planning to grow pumpkins, which is basically the same spot I grew my hybrid flowers. It's a big empty piece of land right now, though it's sometimes used as an item dump:







I will probably end up digging up the flowers you can see behind me, and then I have space all up to the trees you can see looming in the background on the first picture. Those flowers/trees are only there to farm nook miles goals, and can be chopped down to make place for an awful lot of pumpkins. I'm holding off on putting down dirt, I want to see if I can just plant them on the grass first. 

I'm hoping to grow lots and lots of pumpkins and farm a lot of materials that way, so that I can help out others with it if needed.


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 28, 2020)

@Bluebellie 
You just need the cushion and then suddenly you have:


Spoiler: spooky burlap bag


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 28, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> @Bluebellie
> You just need the cushion and then suddenly you have:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spooky burlap bag


I love it! Thank you!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> @Bluebellie
> You just need the cushion and then suddenly you have:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spooky burlap bag


Dangit. I love the idea of sacks of flour, fertilizer, etc, but I have no more QR room. I’mma need Nintendo to do a separate refresher update for the changes we want.


----------



## meo (Sep 28, 2020)

Added a lil patch to Katt's home last night after seeing the update trailer.

Edit: Added a plot for second town next to the orchard (quite bigger) so I think I'll be good on garden space for pumpkins and whatever comes this November! :3  


Spoiler


----------



## 6iixx (Sep 28, 2020)

i decided to make my pumpkin patch in boomer's area.  i already gave him a farm plot type decoration, considering he loves food _so much_, so i thought it was fitting there.  i'm going to be sad that we can't plant on the custom paths, but that's fine - they're just placeholders right now so i don't have random rocks spawning in there anyways.


----------



## floatingzoo (Sep 28, 2020)

Dracule said:


> Why does this remind me of a random village in Legend of Zelda . It seems just the right touch of forested and old-world.


Ah thank you so much! That is the sort of look I'm aiming for on my island. ❤


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Serabee (Sep 28, 2020)

Seelie said:


> View attachment 322946
> 
> I'll be converting this hyacinth garden into a pumpkin (& other future vegetables?) farm!


Ooh, I'm definitely adding some yellow hyacinth to mine to look like corn  Love it!
...Also, HOW did I forget about the straw fence  It looks perfect! I've just been using hay beds and throwing them all around my festival area, lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> @Bluebellie
> You just need the cushion and then suddenly you have:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spooky burlap bag



Whoa that looks really great and the layout too! I love your use of the decoy duck. I honestly have not thought of a way to use them yet.


----------



## deerteeth (Sep 28, 2020)

I haven't made one yet as I think I'm just going to do a big, boring dirt patch for the time being until I figure out where I want to put it and what I want to do with it! But I wanted to comment anyway to let everyone know your pumpkin patches look great, I would love to see this thread revived when pumpkins are released so I can admire all these patches when they have pumpkins in them!


----------



## KayDee (Sep 28, 2020)

I've had mine ready for months. I finally get to do some real farming instead of turnips.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

KayDee said:


> I've had mine ready for months. I finally get to do some real farming instead of turnips.
> 
> View attachment 323155



I never thought of using wind turbines. Wow! That placement looks great - i mean of everything. 

I really would love some windmills so I can make a _Don Quixote_ reference in my countryside area.  Oh man; these screenshots are making me feel a bit more inspired to do something more than removing flowers in my area.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 28, 2020)

I got a rock.

Just finished the patch for the growing of pumpkins on my other island.I couldn't find a Linus Van Pelt shirt so I had to settle for good ol' Charlie Brown's favorite garment.


----------



## KayDee (Sep 28, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I never thought of using wind turbines. Wow! That placement looks great - i mean of everything.
> 
> I really would love some windmills so I can make a _Don Quixote_ reference in my countryside area.  Oh man; these screenshots are making me feel a bit more inspired to do something more than removing flowers in my area.



Thanks! An actual windmill would have been perfect. It’s disappointing they didn’t bring over the one from New Leaf.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 28, 2020)

KayDee said:


> Thanks! An actual windmill would have been perfect. It’s disappointing they didn’t bring over the one from New Leaf.


I've gotta agree, and for the same reason as @Dunquixote- I'm a huge "Man of La Mancha" fan and would LOVE a real windmill 
For now I'll settle for wind turbines on a hill, and a silo in my farm area.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 28, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> I got a rock.
> 
> Just finished the patch for the growing of pumpkins on my other island.I couldn't find a Linus Van Pelt shirt so I had to settle for good ol' Charlie Brown's favorite garment.



The Striped Tee in red would work great as Linus' shirt!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

meo said:


> View attachment 323109
> Added a lil patch to Katt's home last night after seeing the update trailer. The black roses I need to relocate to my second town so don't mind those lol.


This is SOOO cute omg. I love the compactness of the little pumpkin patch.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 28, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> The Striped Tee in red would work great as Linus' shirt!
> View attachment 323177


Yeah,that's perfect.Thanks!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

KayDee said:


> I've had mine ready for months. I finally get to do some real farming instead of turnips.
> 
> View attachment 323155


Okay, this is giving me the perfect rustic aesthetic. I love how you incorporated the wind turbines!!


----------



## azurill (Sep 29, 2020)

Here is my pumpkin patch .


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm ready to go, bring it on (and also RIP the six pear trees I had to fell to make space)


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Sep 29, 2020)

I also made a little pumpkin carving area for my villagers :3


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Here’s mine , it’s still WIP. Please ignore the flowers. They are there only because i have nowhere to put them due to the posters.

I added the flower arch to try to give the area a little more “romantic”/European feel (not so much romantic in a sense like lovey-dovey). Depending on feedback, I might take it down.








Sancho looking on as Don Quixote prepares to attack what he claims to be giants.

Originally I was going to make this a devasted farm area that was attacked and plagued by the Darkspawn in Dragon Age and the Blight (kinda like the Black Death), it kinda goes weird with what i just added but I am reluctant to change it since i like how it looks. I have steep hill playing since it sounds pretty tragic. I might switch it to K.K. Ragtime since in FFVIII when a Dragon attacked Laguna during a film, a ragtime like song played and I think it might be fitting for the scene from _Don Quixote_ with the windmills. The black roses are there intentionally to represent the Blight.




Might need to move the zen cushions if it blocks the area, but for now, they’re here to look nice. Also am going to add a mom plushie in front of the dog house and maybe some yellow flowers and/or the zodiac rocking sheep inside the fenced area next to Kiki’s house.

Undecided what to put on the ironwood table.

This was inspired by @KayDee’s and everyone’s screenshots . Let me know if that is okay or if you’d like me to change it since I was trying and still want to make it different.

Originally Punchy’s house was by Kiki’s but I thought Rudy’s house exterior looked better. Hopefully she and Punchy will still hook up .


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

I finally came up with a pumpkin patch I'm in love with! Even got a little pumpkin carving station.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 29, 2020)

My island is tropical themed and I have a rice garden/tropical crops garden area near my house so I will probably grow my pumpkins there!  Otherwise I might make a temporary halloween-themed pumpkin patch in one of the undeveloped/blank areas of my island


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> This was inspired by @KayDee’s and everyone’s screenshots . Let me know if that is okay or if *you’d like me to change it* since I was trying and still want to make it different.



(emphasis above is mine) The biggest question is do *you* like it? If you like it then you don't have to change it. After all, it is your island. Not ours.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Yeah; so far I do. I was saying that in case it seemed too similar to other designs, since I was worried it might’ve looked liked I copied. Just was throwing out there in the event people felt uncomfortable of being a source of inspiration. >< sorry; it’s a silly anxiety of mine.


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Dracule said:


> This is SOOO cute omg. I love the compactness of the little pumpkin patch.


Thank you!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 29, 2020)

Ahhh my pumpkin patch is so small it barely counts as a pumpkin patch.


----------



## CodyMKW (Sep 29, 2020)

Went to someone's island who was on October 1 and got some pumpkin starts


----------



## th8827 (Sep 30, 2020)

I build a small-ish farm. The left end is the farmhouse, and the right end is the (soon-to-be) Pumpkin Patch.


----------



## meo (Sep 30, 2020)

Spoiler









Pumpkins added! Yay! I was actually able to fit 12 in the baby patch so I was impressed with that. I might redo the dirt to all dark though.


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 30, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> I got a little over excited for the new update and have already turned part of my flower farm into a pumpkin patch in preparation for next week! I might need to make it bigger depending on how many pumpkins are needed for recipes, but atm I’m pretty happy with how it looks
> 
> View attachment 322693
> 
> ...


Updating with pumpkins  I planted 20 starts and got 32 orange, four white and two green pumpkins from my harvest!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Updating with pumpkins  I planted 20 starts and got 32 orange, four white and two green pumpkins from my harvest!
> 
> View attachment 323455



Wow! They look really great in your pumpkin patch; adorable outfit too! They looks really well with the color flowers you picked.


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Wow! They look really great in your pumpkin patch; adorable outfit too! They looks really well with the color flowers you picked.


Thankyou so much!!!
(I posted this on the other thread, but just in case others want it...) this is where I got the dress design from!


----------



## Zen (Sep 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311169249784680448
so far so good


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Yeah; so far I do. I was saying that in case it seemed too similar to other designs, since I was worried it might’ve looked liked I copied. Just was throwing out there in the event people felt uncomfortable of being a source of inspiration. >< sorry; it’s a silly anxiety of mine.



You don't need to apologize. Even if you think the worry is a bit silly, it is still a valid worry. ❤

I just worry that when I see things like this that people are worried about something. I also just wanted to make sure that you (and other people who may share this worry) knew that as long as you like it then it is a valid way to decorate and play. ❤


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 30, 2020)

Here is my hastily put together farm/pumpkin area! It used to be my massive hybrid garden but as soon as I thought there would be farming eventually I got rid of it. I'm hoping to redecorate with more tree's bounty items that come out later into fall and the new pumpkin recipes!


----------



## tajikey (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## saucySheep (Sep 30, 2020)

tajikey said:


> View attachment 323499


how in de heck


----------



## Crash (Sep 30, 2020)

Spoiler: here's mine!











i'm so excited about farming! can't wait to see what other crops we get :') my island is still soooo unfinished so ignore the spots that are clearly empty here lol but i'm really happy with how it's looking so far.


----------



## tajikey (Sep 30, 2020)

Crash said:


> Spoiler: here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the pillows-turned-fertilizer!


----------



## p00psoup (Sep 30, 2020)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> View attachment 323364
> 
> I also made a little pumpkin carving area for my villagers :3


this is genius.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Sep 30, 2020)

I tried my hand at making one. I should've finished before posting, but it's not often I get around to uploading photos. Maybe I'll upload one when I have something planted  



Spoiler













It's a little area behind my house that used to just be overrun with flowers. I want to move the whole thing like one tile back so I can fit some flowers between the river and the fence, and I'm gonna put up a sign saying "WELCOME GREAT PUMPKIN" cuz Peanuts nostalgia.


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 30, 2020)

I turned Erik’s yard and the entrance towards Fauna’s house into a massive walk through pumpkin patch. I’m so excited for them to start growing 


Spoiler


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 30, 2020)

bro literally everyone has been TT'ing 1 day ahead to get pumpkins and i have to wait another day ahhhhhhsjafhjkafsa


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 30, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I tried my hand at making one. I should've finished before posting, but it's not often I get around to uploading photos. Maybe I'll upload one when I have something planted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also need a great pumpkin sign. I mean, you can't have Halloween without Peanuts!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



saucySheep said:


> bro literally everyone has been TT'ing 1 day ahead to get pumpkins and i have to wait another day ahhhhhhsjafhjkafsa



Sorry, you can't use "literally" here because I am also waiting one more day.


----------



## CodyMKW (Sep 30, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> bro literally everyone has been TT'ing 1 day ahead to get pumpkins and i have to wait another day ahhhhhhsjafhjkafsa


nah I don't TT just went to a random streamer who TT to October 1st and had dodo code on screen lol


----------



## Sara? (Sep 30, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> bro literally everyone has been TT'ing 1 day ahead to get pumpkins and i have to wait another day ahhhhhhsjafhjkafsa




Just go to peoples towns and buy yours, dont worry someone will open their doors :·3


----------



## Le Ham (Sep 30, 2020)

It's in the works


----------



## Amilee (Sep 30, 2020)

aah this thread is giving me so much inspiration


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

Here are my pumpkins:








I am probably going to rearrange them and/or remove some of the orange ones.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I'm ready to go, bring it on (and also RIP the six pear trees I had to fell to make space)
> 
> View attachment 323363


I forgot to post the update to this taken last night after the September update left non-TTers pumkinless


----------



## Jassiii (Sep 30, 2020)

I hope the tiny patch works for now <3 gonna get a bigger one set up but for now I've got this-- I'll come back with an update when I do the big one!


----------



## hugs (Sep 30, 2020)

a mummy is trespassing agnes’ pumpkin patch ​


----------



## Manah (Oct 1, 2020)

Still a little basic, I'll add some decorations later. Maybe.
(The second patch will get its own scarecrow when I have enough pumpkins to build and customize one, probably yellow or green)


----------



## Livia (Oct 1, 2020)

I just planted mine! I'm not sure how many I want, so I started with a dozen


----------



## Venn (Oct 1, 2020)

Couldn't take a picture since I wanted to show more than a picture could, but here's is what I was able to do tonight.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311843423536640000
I'll be filling in with flowers eventually.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 1, 2020)

Rain works wonders <3


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 1, 2020)

Livia said:


> I just planted mine! I'm not sure how many I want, so I started with a dozen


Please plant one more row of two pumpkins so your crops line up with your Nooks.

Sincerely, 
Screaming Internally


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 1, 2020)

Here is a (bad) cell phone photo of Merengue in her private pumpkin patch by her house. I do have better photos I'll put up later, but it was so cute I had to snap one on my cell too!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 1, 2020)

I've got 2 pumpkin patches. I have 1 by my farm/fruit orchard area. That will be there permanently. But I also made a secondary patch (that will be a temporary seasonal one) by my town hall. I want to make the main forest area of my town look Halloween-ish. I think I'll have that area decorated to be seasonally appropriate.

That being said, I don't like my temporary seasonal one. It's not TERRIBLE. I just don't know the best way to set it up yet. Thanks to those posting pictures. You're helping give me ideas. (Don't worry, I never copy anyone's ideas completely. I just take small ideas and then do my own thing.)


----------



## Seelie (Oct 2, 2020)

An update now that there are actual!! pumpkins!!!!

This is my converted hyacinth garden that I posted back on page 2 of this thread -- I've since rearranged / replanted for color organization a bit, so there will be rows of colored pumpkins rather than the mess in this photo.  I'm not sure I'll like the perfectly organized rows, but I'll wait for them to grow and then reassess. 



And since I'm planning on eventually converting that garden to other crops as well (assuming? praying? that'll get more farming?? Please Nintendo!), I added a smaller, permanent pumpkin farm on a little nook I had left over on my island: 



This one's still kind of a WIP for decorations. I think I'd like to add the pumpkin fencing and the stack of three pumpkins somewhere.


----------



## AmyK (Oct 2, 2020)

It's nothing fancy since my island is a permanent wip, but here's Lobo's little farm! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311961834195308546


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Oct 2, 2020)

I finally got a chance to post mine. Here's my lil' pumpkin patch!


----------



## Marte (Oct 2, 2020)

One of many​


----------



## Rinpane (Oct 2, 2020)

A W.I.P, mainly waiting on the spooky fence plus more black/white lillies. ^^ I have none of the scarecrows so...Mr. Skelly will be my pumpkin protector! I mean, he can do the job too right?
May convert a tulip garden to a white/yellow pumpkin patch, so this first attempt might be one of two.

It’s fun seeing everyone’s home for their pumpkins!~


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 2, 2020)

Boo.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 3, 2020)

An update as I now have actual pumpkins


----------



## DaviddivaD (Oct 3, 2020)

Here are mine. Nothing special.


----------



## udinafrog (Oct 3, 2020)

Here goes mine!  




Finally got good use for the orchard behind the house. I hope so much for more vegetables to be added!


----------



## Pannacotta (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 3, 2020)

Here's one of the four pumpkin patches i have. Hopefully they will be fully grown tomorrow


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 3, 2020)

Here’s an updated version of my personal farm’s pumpkin patch! I even replaced some of my original flower displays at the entrance with pumpkins just for display, not harvest.

Most of my villagers got their own little patches as well, although I’m definitely not going to have use for this many pumpkins, I do like the idea of incorporating small crop plots for them for future updates. Here’s a tiny patch in front of Hamphrey’s noodle shack:





And here’s a couple for Erik’s little flower patch!





I really like how the pumpkins look next to flowers as decoration!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> Here are mine. Nothing special.
> 
> View attachment 324180
> 
> View attachment 324181



That area looks fantastic! You should give yourself some more credit ^.^; seriously the choice of flowers and colors and the placement of all the items and and trees look perfect and really help make the area your patches are in colorful. I think they’r


dizzy bone said:


> Here’s an updated version of my personal farm’s pumpkin patch! I even replaced some of my original flower displays at the entrance with pumpkins just for display, not harvest.
> 
> Most of my villagers got their own little patches as well, although I’m definitely not going to have use for this many pumpkins, I do like the idea of incorporating small crop plots for them for future updates. Here’s a tiny patch in front of Hamphrey’s noodle shack:
> 
> ...



I never get tired of seeing screenshots of your island. Those areas look even cuter than before with the pumpkins. I really love how much items and plants you fit in each of your areas and item placement looks perfect. I envy your skill and creativity in making all your areas blend well and they all look equally fantastic . 

I’m really loving everyone’s patches that have been posted . You all are so amazingly creative.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 3, 2020)

I only have 1 patch currently, but I'm very happy with it c: I hope they add more foods to grow/harvest in future updates
updated the photo to show off my fully grown pumpkins


----------



## tajikey (Oct 3, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Here’s an updated version of my personal farm’s pumpkin patch! I even replaced some of my original flower displays at the entrance with pumpkins just for display, not harvest.
> 
> Most of my villagers got their own little patches as well, although I’m definitely not going to have use for this many pumpkins, I do like the idea of incorporating small crop plots for them for future updates. Here’s a tiny patch in front of Hamphrey’s noodle shack:
> 
> ...


You're just showing off


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 3, 2020)

Here's my darling pumpkin patch~





And here's my other little patch by the beachside! <3





And here's a little garden being raised by some smol totoros (designs drawn by me ^.^)


----------



## deerteeth (Oct 3, 2020)

It's very tiny! I usually store some of my turnips here, but I decided to put some pumpkins instead since I haven't been buying turnips!
I have mixed feelings on it but overall I like it! I'll probably choose to put them elsewhere in the future, but I'm happy with it for now. c:
(There's so many beautiful photos in this thread that I would love to take inspiration from!)





	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020



dizzy bone said:


> Here’s an updated version of my personal farm’s pumpkin patch! I even replaced some of my original flower displays at the entrance with pumpkins just for display, not harvest.
> 
> Most of my villagers got their own little patches as well, although I’m definitely not going to have use for this many pumpkins, I do like the idea of incorporating small crop plots for them for future updates. Here’s a tiny patch in front of Hamphrey’s noodle shack:
> 
> ...



WOW! This is stunning! I love the stepping stones you used between the cobblestone path, and the things you chose to match together at the pumpkin patch, like, the artisanal bug cage, the barrels, the bamboo light, even the choice of fence! I can't even name all the things I love! You should be really proud, this is great!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

deerteeth said:


> It's very tiny! I usually store some of my turnips here, but I decided to put some pumpkins instead since I haven't been buying turnips!
> I have mixed feelings on it but overall I like it! I'll probably choose to put them elsewhere in the future, but I'm happy with it for now. c:
> (There's so many beautiful photos in this thread that I would love to take inspiration from!)
> 
> ...



I honestly think this looks great and I like all the trees and the vibe I get from looking at it. Those paths help enhance the area . Those stairs are really cute too. Nice furniture choice too! Looking at this kind reminds me of part of the Gettysburg battlefield (Little Round Top) and the trail that you take going up it.


----------



## azurill (Oct 3, 2020)

Updated pumpkin patch they now have pumpkins . Also gave Hopper  he’s own pumpkin patch


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 3, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Here's my darling pumpkin patch~
> 
> View attachment 324260
> 
> ...


oh my godd! i didnt know I could literally be in love with a pumpkin patch before haha!! i love the little totoros and junimos, my ghibli and sdv heart CANNOT.. the trees being raised by the totoros, that is so creative!!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 3, 2020)

Finally my pumpkins grew so now I can show off the changes! I honestly forgot the silo existed until this thread reminded me. I also added a pumpkin craving area as that idea was brilliant. (Hope those that had them before don't mind me using that idea, it's just so good!)


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 3, 2020)

Working on making a big ol' pumpkin patch. Idk if the border is good or not though o-o


----------



## KayDee (Oct 4, 2020)

Updated look at my pumpkin patch. Ready to harvest and start decorating for Halloween.


----------



## annex (Oct 4, 2020)

I can't post pics, but I have one on my farm, one in my apple/ fall area, and a spooky one in my haunted forest.  It's been so much fun decorating this month.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 4, 2020)

KayDee said:


> Updated look at my pumpkin patch. Ready to harvest and start decorating for Halloween.View attachment 324384View attachment 324389



That really turned out nice! It looks beautiful at night too .


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 4, 2020)

Yep, it's fully grown now


----------



## Aurita (Oct 5, 2020)

I’m late but here’s my patch all fully grown now


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 5, 2020)

it's a bit large, but that's because I expect vegetables with the next update, so am preparing for that (yeah, I know pumpkins are a fruit, but my fruit orchard is all trees, obviously)


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 6, 2020)

My pumpkin patches after planting and on the day of harvest 



Spoiler: Photos


----------



## AmyK (Oct 6, 2020)

This was the (arranged) result of my first harvest. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312663739842195456
Planted some more pumpkins in a random spot afterwards, hoping I'll get a few more of the rare colors.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

I don’t have a pretty farm, due to the geography of my island. The closest thing I have is my Gnome city patch, which is where all my orange pumpkins are grown. Every other color is scattered around my forest at random (you could say my whole forest is a wild pumpkin patch lol)



Spoiler: Here’s the gnome city “patch”





sorry for extra-crud quality there was extra glare today


----------



## Imbri (Oct 6, 2020)

I managed to catch a shooting star, too!
A simple garden with 1 row of each color.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Oct 6, 2020)

Here's my pumpkin patch. It's kinda simple, but I pan on adding a pumpkin fence around it when I get the diy recipe.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 6, 2020)

these are so wholesome to look at


----------



## tolisamarie (Oct 6, 2020)

I planted a lot, then just kept 10 of each color. Watering them means I harvest 30 of each, every 3 days.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 6, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Here’s an updated version of my personal farm’s pumpkin patch! I even replaced some of my original flower displays at the entrance with pumpkins just for display, not harvest.
> 
> Most of my villagers got their own little patches as well, although I’m definitely not going to have use for this many pumpkins, I do like the idea of incorporating small crop plots for them for future updates. Here’s a tiny patch in front of Hamphrey’s noodle shack:
> 
> ...


Wahhh!! It’s so beautiful . The orange, yellow, and white go sell well with your island colors.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 6, 2020)

Here's my other pumpkin patch in old school George A. Romero style.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2020)

My first pumpkins finally grew.


----------



## OiGuessWho (Oct 7, 2020)

I got three! Here's my personal little pumpkin patch;



Here's Curlos's farm;



And here's Francine's garden;



Despite all of these, I don't have any Yellow Pumpkins. I might replace some of the orange ones.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 7, 2020)

Just a wee spooky update


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 7, 2020)

OiGuessWho said:


> I got three! Here's my personal little pumpkin patch;
> View attachment 325289
> Here's Curlos's farm;
> View attachment 325290
> ...



Woah! I love your arrangement of everything. I can tell you put a lot of thought into it even the placement of the trees.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Roxxy said:


> Just a wee spooky update
> 
> View attachment 325297



Wow! That looks really great with all the lighting! I honestly didn’t think the corral fences would look good with the pumpkins, but it looks like I was wrong.  Nice job! I love the placement of the spooky furniture. They really bring out the background and foreground


----------



## avieators (Oct 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313991354129633280 two of my lil patches, i'm esp proud of the first one  pumbkinssss


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 7, 2020)

Everyone's pumpkin patches look so wonderful and are so creative!
Here's mine that I threw together in a hurry, but I'm happy with it for the most part. Sorry for the poor photo quality from my smartphone.


----------



## Le Ham (Oct 7, 2020)

I got 7 of each of the rare colors by chance, which worked out perfectly with my 7x4 patch. More orange pumps in the 4x4 plot behind me. Not even sure I'll use this many.


----------



## xara (Oct 8, 2020)

since i haven’t shared a photo since my pumpkins grew c’:


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 8, 2020)

I finally got the pictures off of my switch! I still need to customize the sign to my main pumpkin patch, but I love it. This has to be my new favorite area in my town. I also planted another small personal patch in Flo's yard. She won't be living on Oakheart much longer because I have plans to move in Muffy, but as my last starter, I decided she deserved to live in a fancy area for a while before she left.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Oct 8, 2020)

If there is one thing I'm OBSESSED with right now, its pumpkin patches!




I gave myself the largest one, technically the only functional patch to actually go and harvest large amounts of pumpkins to make diys.


Spoiler: Big pumpkin patch!

















I used the lil Timmy and Tommy Nook flags as lil seedling labels/markers 

I also put a smaller one in front of my house, right now prolly for decoration and a place to dump my harvested pumpkins and acorns/candy/pinecones. I plan on making this area somewhat larger maybe. I want it to be witchy but I'm not sure how to go about that yet :/


Spoiler: Lil Pumpkin patch












And lastly I gave Sylvana her own working pumpkin patch, albeit with less ideal single growth pumpkins as opposed to the ideal triple growth. She always has a garden but I utilized weeds as the "crops" until now. If we get anything more, maybe I'll change other villagers' gardens. I turned Walt's into a grape vine orchard ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Spoiler: Tiny tiny garden


----------



## OiGuessWho (Oct 8, 2020)

yourlilemogirl said:


> If there is one thing in OBSESSED with right now, its pumpkin patches!
> View attachment 325426
> 
> I gave myself the largest one, technically the only functional patch to actually go and harvest large amounts of pumpkins to make diys.
> ...


By the Power of Greyskull!  That be a lot of Pumpkin.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Oct 8, 2020)

OiGuessWho said:


> By the Power of Greyskull!  That be a lot of Pumpkin.


I LOVE them!!  as they say in my home state, go BIG or go home ;D


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 8, 2020)

16 on my farm, 9 by a trio of villager homes, and 5 behind my house, for a grand total of 30.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 8, 2020)

Just an average day here in Magicant~ Tucker doing a bit of wee-wee watering, Gonzo looking up "pumpkin" in his botany book, Boots and Ken staring deeply and passionately into one another's eyes, trying to understand the inner machinations of the other's mind... Just the guys doing guy things.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 8, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Just an average day here in Magicant~ Tucker doing a bit of wee-wee watering, Gonzo looking up "pumpkin" in his botany book, Boots and Ken staring deeply and passionately into one another's eyes, trying to understand the inner machinations of the other's mind... Just the guys doing guy things.
> View attachment 325481


i love this lol. Nice lil garden! Mine isn't organized at all ;-;


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 8, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> i love this lol. Nice lil garden! Mine isn't organized at all ;-;


Teehee tanks! ^^ but hey come on yours can't be THAT bad if you got that holy sheep sauce to use on it!


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 8, 2020)

All your pumpkin patches have nothing on mine.


----------



## avieators (Oct 8, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> View attachment 325514
> 
> All your pumpkin patches have nothing on mine.



ominous and haunting. 100/10



LittleMissPanda said:


> Boots and Ken staring deeply and passionately into one another's eyes, trying to understand the inner machinations of the other's mind... Just the guys doing guy things.
> View attachment 325481



whats better than this. just guys bein dudes. (lov the pumpkin patch! the carriage is v nice, wish i could fit it in somewhere


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 8, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Teehee tanks! ^^ but hey come on yours can't be THAT bad if you got that holy sheep sauce to use on it!


Yeah, I just sprinkle a lil bit a sheep sauce on each every morning, and BAM! 110% sayain puMpkin modE

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



KnoxUK said:


> View attachment 325514
> 
> All your pumpkin patches have nothing on mine.


That's the best pumpkin patch i've seen on this entire thread.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 9, 2020)

It’s been awhile since I posted any of my Island  creations, but here’s my simple little pumpkin patch.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m super late, but this is a little farm themed storage corner I made _months_ ago to store turnips on. I don’t really buy turnips anymore, so now that we’re actually able to plant stuff it’ll be put to use again! All this pumpkin planting gives me hope that we’ll be able to do this again for the Thanksgiving update in November.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 9, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> It’s been awhile since I posted any of my Island  creations, but here’s my simple little pumpkin patch.
> View attachment 325579
> View attachment 325580


rip dobby


----------



## zenni (Oct 9, 2020)

Wow I thought my pumpkin patch was pretty cute but looking at these make me rethink my standards...
BRB gonna overhaul my patch and come back with a sicc photo


----------



## Plume (Oct 9, 2020)

I love looking at all the pumpkin patches! Everyone has their own way of approaching everything, even the soil that the pumpkins are planted in varies across islands. 

The sky on my island was so brilliant today that I finally felt inspired to take a snap. Plus, bubble wands are on sale at Nook's!


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 9, 2020)

The pumpkin update I forgot to post LOL



Big ol pumpkin Patch



Lil spooky white pumpkin patch as well


----------



## xerrife (Oct 9, 2020)

cherry blossom meets halloween ^^


----------



## avieators (Oct 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314684665823854595 separated by color and added scarecrows + shovel  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314685081236119552 also LOOK AT THIS GUY invading the pumpkin patch


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 10, 2020)

Spotted Fang in my pumpkin garden!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 10, 2020)

Just wanna drop in and say I never get tired of coming back to this thread. I love seeing everyone’s own ways of creating pumpkin patches and decorating around them.


----------



## Fye (Oct 10, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> Spotted Fang in my pumpkin garden!


Why is he so shocked my the pumpkins haha that's so cute. The only villager to approach my pumpkin patch so far was wolfgang but he stopped right outside the entrance and didn't go in sadly. One of these days I might just nudge one of my villagers in so I can get a picture


----------



## Fye (Oct 10, 2020)

Found Fauna glancing at pumpkin patch #2 on her way out of the picnic area. One of these days one of my villagers will finally enter it...


----------



## Imbri (Oct 11, 2020)

Redid the layout for my pumpkin patch, and I like it a lot better. I ended up adding 2 of each color to fit the area, but I was easily able to do it through picked pumpkins.

If other crops come out, I'll halve the number of plants, stick them in the top 2 beds, and use the bottom 2 for other crops.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Oct 12, 2020)

Finally got around to uploading these, here's my pumpkin patch WITH PUMPKINS.

Also me lookin' like a spoopy ghooooost



Spoiler: Big Pics


----------



## Dracule (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Finally got around to uploading these, here's my pumpkin patch WITH PUMPKINS.
> 
> Also me lookin' like a spoopy ghooooost
> 
> ...


Oh WOW! It’s so prettyyyy *-*. I love the purple and orange hyacinths together.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Finally got around to uploading these, here's my pumpkin patch WITH PUMPKINS.
> 
> Also me lookin' like a spoopy ghooooost
> 
> ...


Very cute!
Also, I love your sign so much <3 I need to watch that movie again


----------



## Mareets (Oct 13, 2020)

she's small n humble but it gets the job done, now i just gotta replant the green, yellow and white pumpkins cause the ratio at the moment is WHACK lmao


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Oct 13, 2020)

Dracule said:


> Oh WOW! It’s so prettyyyy *-*. I love the purple and orange hyacinths together.


Aw thanks! Those are my only two purple hyacinths and I wanted more to alternate them around the patch but oh well haha

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



Moo_Nieu said:


> Very cute!
> Also, I love your sign so much <3 I need to watch that movie again


Thanks! Not my sign, I must confess! I just searched "great pumpkin" in the terminal and that came up


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

i'm working on my pumpkin patch at the moment :>

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2021

here's my pumpkin patch, of such that i have at the moment :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 24, 2021)

updated pumpkin patch :3


----------

